

Kick start your marketing while being bootstrapped - using SEO - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2011/02/14/bootstrappedstartup-marketing-part-1/

======
mikebridgman
I believe the big three search engines (Google, Yahoo, Bing) have been
ignoring meta keywords for years now.

link: [http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-
do...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-does-not-use-
keywords-meta-tag.html)

~~~
craigkerstiens
Agreed, they have been, keywords is generally a low cost one to put in place,
which often helps with ones for other searches. Some of the smaller players
you'll see more long tail benefits from. The other meta tags such as
description are more relevant to those still tough.

------
Andrewski
SEO is killing the internet. Seriously, guys, even though you can fuck with
search engines, you should not.

Google is shutting you guys down already, and will be doing more soon to
eliminate this spam.

------
rlpb
A more accurate title would be "SEO 101".

~~~
craigkerstiens
Perhaps the best link would have been to the full recap:
[http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2011/03/07/startupbootstrapped...](http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2011/03/07/startupbootstrapped-
marketing-recap/) which starts with SEO and addresses cost/value of other
means.

Though also, many early stage bootstrapping products, at least here in the
valley don't consider SEO within marketing. A key take away I'd suggest is
that they absolutely should. This is all of course after building a kick ass
product.

